# when the train is 7-hours late, is there a time limit for refunds?



## ToniCounter (Aug 14, 2016)

I was supposed to take #58 to Chicago. It suffered a 7-hour delay, so I didn't take it.

The Amtrak station agent couldn't process the refund because I used my points. She said I should have called the 800-USA-RAIL number BEFORE the original departure time in order to get a full refund on my points. (even if the reason was the severe delay)

However, I had no problem getting my points back after I called a few hours after the original departure time.

What is Amtrak's "official" refund policy on cancellation and refunds, if the passenger does not take the train due to the train being late?

Thanks!


----------



## PRR 60 (Aug 14, 2016)

The policy for paid travel is that refund fee and forfeiture rules do not apply is a long distance train is more than two hours late at the passenger's departure station. In that case, cancelation prior to scheduled departure is not required for a full refund.

AGR does not state a late train policy, but I would call AGR and "suggest" to the agent that the paid policy should apply.


----------



## ToniCounter (Aug 14, 2016)

PRR 60 said:


> The policy for paid travel is that refund fee and forfeiture rules do not apply is a long distance train is more than two hours late at the passenger's departure station. In that case, cancelation prior to scheduled departure is not required for a full refund.
> 
> AGR does not state a late train policy, but I would call AGR and "suggest" to the agent that the paid policy should apply.



They did refund 100% of the points that I redeemed without asking. The call actually took less than 1 minute after the agent picked up. She asked for my first name and last name and pulled up the reservation immediately.(guess they used the phone number that showed up on the caller ID?) I just mentioned that my train was 7 hours late and that I'd like a refund. :

On my AGR acct, it does say "8/13 Point Redeposit Penalty for travel redemption - Reservation ######" but is shows 0.


----------



## oregon pioneer (Aug 14, 2016)

Nice to know. Most of the time it would not matter to me on a coast-to-coast trip, as I always plan an extra day for missed connections. But you never know when it will be really important to be able to call and make a last-minute change due to a very, very late train.


----------



## jld (Oct 2, 2016)

Will they reaccommodate you on an earlier available train without Step up in fare (I) for cash paid ticket and/or (II) AGr redemption? I'd venture to guess no but am curious as to folks' experience

My question pertains more to short haul -- and I think the free cancellation policy is 1hr here?


----------

